# Next Forum Meet Up...ideas....



## Shelb1uk (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi all...

The next forum meet is in Newcastle Upon Tyne I know, but thinking we shd arrange another one for dahhhnnn souuufffff or somewhere in the middle of the UK maybe...

Suggestions etc (some based on chats on saturday)

-A Brighton meet up
-A Birmingham meet up
-A picnic, not sure on where?

I am going to be moving in with my boyf hopefully May/ June time so was wondering about making it in July??? Give us time to plan and hopefully get more good weather then too 

Anyway let this be the start of a general convo and we will try and make something more definate from responses  I don't mind organising it...unless anyone else has the urge...am sooo tired from Sat still...I was in that Yates for 10hrs don't you know, then a further 4hours in other pubs/ clubs hehehe!

Anyway over to you fine forum peeps  x


----------



## sofaraway (Apr 26, 2010)

I like Brighton, and would be great if there was good weather.
You are a born organiser Shelley, and you do a great job. Good idea to give people a couple of months notice to book early tickets and get time off work if needed. 
Already looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Hazel (Apr 26, 2010)

How about Birmingham or Manchester to include both northerners and southerners.

Both are on main rail links to most of the UK

No matter where it is - someone will have to travel, this is after all a UK Forum


----------



## aymes (Apr 26, 2010)

Can I throw Cambridge/Peterborough into the mix too, fairly central ish with good transport links etc....
Or Nottingham's pretty slap bang in the middle too.....I feel a poll coming on!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 26, 2010)

heheh I feel a poll coming on too...will wait a few days first tho as people add more thoughts  xxx

Keep them coming ppl!!! x


----------



## westie (Apr 26, 2010)

anywhere's fine with me, i dont mind the travelling as it was so much fun saturday. good to meet all you kick ass diabetics too x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 26, 2010)

welcome to the forum westie...glad u made it here  even tho I went to the loo sat and came back and u were holding the BURST 2yr balloon...what happened???


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 26, 2010)

As long as the travel cost isn't too much I'm up for anywhere


----------



## gail1 (Apr 26, 2010)

i would like to meet up as well it just depends where/cost etc


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 26, 2010)

Winchester is nice, especially in the summer with the cathedral grounds (great for a picnic) and the river walk and all that. The water meadows are also fantastic. Plus, there are LOTS of good pubs in winchester


----------



## westie (Apr 26, 2010)

i have no idea im soooooooooooooooooo sorry bout that, i promise to buy a big 3 cake or balloon next year


----------



## falcon123 (Apr 26, 2010)

I vote Brighton!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 26, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Winchester is nice, especially in the summer with the cathedral grounds (great for a picnic) and the river walk and all that. The water meadows are also fantastic. Plus, there are LOTS of good pubs in winchester



That's certainly true! Lovely place and great pubs (The Wykeham springs immediately to mind - lovely sausages! )


----------



## rossi_mac (Apr 26, 2010)

Brighton would be good, but I feel it would be fairer for a full forum meet to be at least brum or cambridge, there maybe more people darn sarf but there's good folk north of the watford gap, just give me plenty of notice so I can get my jabs up to date


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2010)

*phase 2 *

I also agree that Brighton would be great...but I have to also agree that a 'mid uk' meet up is due as they seem to have either been very north or very south so far hehe!!!

So far ideas are:

Brighton
Birmingham
Manchester
Cambridge/ Peterborough
Nottingham
Winchester
& I'm gonna throw Norfolk inot the mix just cos I love it hehe!

So anymore suggestions before a poll is set up??? And how do I set up a poll??? heheheheh x


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 27, 2010)

Can we think of somewhere fairly in the middle of the country and where *cheap* advance purchase train tickets are available to?


----------



## Tezzz (Apr 27, 2010)

westie said:


> i have no idea im soooooooooooooooooo sorry bout that, i promise to buy a big 3 cake or balloon next year



Who said *cake*?? Where is it...?


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2010)

where do you guys get ure cheap tickets from? Give me the website and I will do some investigations???

xxx


----------



## rachelha (Apr 27, 2010)

Mid Uk would be good, but try to remember us up here in Scotland when you are considering where mid is.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2010)

just thought I'd say this is just the next forum meet that I've decided to organise...all you scotland peeps feel free to organise meet ups local to you and anywhere else in the uk for that matter  the more meet ups the better I say!

It will be impossible to please everyone hence why we will decide with a poll...woohoo....and I love scotland so wd def try to make any meet ups arranged there  x


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> & I'm gonna throw Norfolk inot the mix just cos I love it hehe!



Hehe, obviously I'd support that!! Seriously, such a shame that we're so out on a limb over here, all of us living it up in Great Yarmouth would be awesome!!

To create a poll you need to make a new thread and tick the make a poll box. It will then put the thread up first and then you can add the poll after. If possible (think it is) it'd be best if you can pick multiple answers so everyone can choose all that are possible, not just the top one.


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 27, 2010)

Wow- this sounds good! If it is further affield Id be up for staying over the night somewhere if a few of us fancied that? I diabetic weekender anyone?! 

Im the same as Nikki (Sofaraway), us shift workers (maybe Tez too?) need plenty of warning as we work rotas so no particular day is guaranteed off...so starting this off plenty in advance is great, ta!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2010)

Awesome Lou...I'm up for a weekender too hell yeah!!! hehehe

The poll is up so get voting!! And after the bank hol I shall assign a date and we can go from there


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks for the poll advice aymes...so pleased I sorted it hehehe!!!!


----------



## aymes (Apr 27, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Wow- this sounds good! If it is further affield Id be up for staying over the night somewhere if a few of us fancied that? I diabetic weekender anyone?!  Im the same as Nikki (Sofaraway), us shift workers (maybe Tez too?) need plenty of warning as we work rotas so no particular day is guaranteed off...so starting this off plenty in advance is great, ta!



Yep, I'd go for a weekender too! Been looking, if it was Manchester it'd be cheapest for me to fly, feels pretty fancy to fly in for a forum meet!!


----------



## shiv (Apr 27, 2010)

i would love to go to Brighton but i think it would be better to have a more central one so more people can go. as you know i would love it to be in Brum 

i def think Brighton is a go go for another meet up though


----------



## shiv (Apr 27, 2010)

aymes said:


> Yep, I'd go for a weekender too! Been looking, if it was Manchester it'd be cheapest for me to fly, feels pretty fancy to fly in for a forum meet!!



yes i def think a weekender one would be amazing! camping somewhere? or in a hostel or something? maybe that's where Brighton could come in...


----------

